# Wall cut-in



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you give your brush several shakes when hitting the wall to distribute the paint down to the end of the bristles. I learned this trick from an old contractor and have been doing it since.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

This is like Sanskrit to me but I'm hoping JP has some data and analysis.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

harmonicarocks said:


> Do you give your brush several shakes when hitting the wall to distribute the paint down to the end of the bristles. I learned this trick from an old contractor and have been doing it since.


There's typically only one thing I shake on a regular basis - and I _never_ hit it against the wall.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I didn't actually mean hitting the wall, when you start a cut-in run, a little shake of the brush can extend the run by getting the paint to the end of the brush. Sounds crazy, but it works.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

harmonicarocks said:


> I didn't actually mean hitting the wall, when you start a cut-in run, a little shake of the brush can extend the run by getting the paint to the end of the brush. Sounds crazy, but it works.



Yep, it does. How about running a base line before you cut? A quick line of paint about 1/2 inch below the line your trying to strike. Having that wet paint there as your cutting can help make your cut lines longer. Generally longer = straighter.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

JP might just show up.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It has been a loooong time since JP was around, huh.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

RH said:


> There's typically only one thing I shake on a regular basis - and I _never_ hit it against the wall.


Too short? 




Try a longer handled brush?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> Yep, it does. How about running a base line before you cut? A quick line of paint about 1/2 inch below the line your trying to strike. Having that wet paint there as your cutting can help make your cut lines longer. Generally longer = straighter.


Yes, spot on. Distributing the paint then cutting, thats how ya do it. I can stand painting with someone and watching them distibute a cut in area with a mini roller,, then just use their dry brush to cut in and swipe the rolled areas, then move on. Makes an inconsistent, finish and dries the brush because it's not getting dipped and utilized normally.

I would keep brush very wet, run that first 3 ft- 1/2" under ceiling, then cut nice and quick. Then apply 4" wide paint evenly with a wet mini roll, feather bottom edge..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> Too short?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, don't want to damage the wall. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm always careful with my bazooka when near the wall...


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

kdpaint said:


> It has been a loooong time since JP was around, huh.





TJ Paint said:


> JP might just show up.





TJ Paint said:


> This is like Sanskrit to me but I'm hoping JP has some data and analysis.


By JP are you guys referring to me? 

Personally what i like to do is dip, slap the brush inside the cut can, make a line about a cm under the ceiling, then with the tip of my brush bring it right into the corner


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

My first day painting I was forced to repeat the following about 1000 times.

"Cut, fill, fade."

Still works.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

journeymanPainter said:


> By JP are you guys referring to me?
> 
> Personally what i like to do is dip, slap the brush inside the cut can, make a line about a cm under the ceiling, then with the tip of my brush bring it right into the corner


JP = Jack Paul. A formally active member who was all about "systems".


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

RH said:


> JP = Jack Paul. A formally active member who was all about "systems".


Yeah, I'm about to become formerly active if they can't figure out how to allocate reward points to posts from the phone app. I mean, I can't just give my posts away, can I, not now, after everything has changed?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, I'm about to become formerly active if they can't figure out how to allocate reward points to posts from the phone app. I mean, I can't just give my posts away, can I, not now, after everything has changed?


Well, I'll give you a "thanks" then. :thumbsup: Still can't believe you won't accept any Candy Crush invites though  lol :whistling2:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

harmonicarocks said:


> Do you give your brush several shakes when hitting the wall to distribute the paint down to the end of the bristles. I learned this trick from an old contractor and have been doing it since.


I'm still trying to figure out whether to go clockwise or counter clockwise :blink:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

RH said:


> JP = Jack Paul. A formally active member who was all about "systems".



he was (is) all about SOMETHING, that's for sure


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> My first day painting I was forced to repeat the following about 1000 times.
> 
> "Cut, fill, fade."
> 
> Still works.



You were lucky. I had two weeks of sanding louvred doors. My fingers all were bleeding and I sore! I did not get to brush anything other than the inside of a closet or outside rough sawn timber for 12 months.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Repaintpro said:


> You were lucky. I had two weeks of sanding louvred doors. My fingers all were bleeding and I sore! I did not get to brush anything other than the inside of a closet or outside rough sawn timber for 12 months.


Thats nothing. I spent my first 5 years sanding woodwork to prep for stain. That and masking off lacquered trim to shoot walls for my old boss. When i started my own gig, I masked everything off and shooting it with a rig. It took me another few years after that on how to use a brush and roller efficiently. Its taken me the last few years on how to get away from the wall and run a business efficiently. Work in progress.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The way I started I was painting pretty much right away. I don't remember doing any apprentice like jobs for any amount of time.

It's funny. That now. If i get called on to. Or I consider it an opportunity even. Apprentice type jobs-I love em! A pleasure. Puttying, caulking, taping up, sanding and dusting. Running a vacuum is a great gig! 

Fast and neat and square too. I am a great apprentice when i get the chance to be one.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Oden said:


> The way I started I was painting pretty much right away. I don't remember doing any apprentice like jobs for any amount of time.
> 
> It's funny. That now. If i get called on to. Or I consider it an opportunity even. Apprentice type jobs-I love em! A pleasure. Puttying, caulking, taping up, sanding and dusting. Running a vacuum is a great gig!
> 
> Fast and neat and square too. I am a great apprentice when i get the chance to be one.


 I remember when I started , over 30 + years ago , and it was on exteriors and at the top of a 30+ foot ladder normally...my right arm would get so darn sore/tired I had to use my left one more and more and now I can use either equally . Now I have two bad shoulders instead of one . :yes:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Dip and smear here as well. I dip the brush in to the halfway point on the bristles, shake excess off in the bucket, smear on wall close to edge, come back and tidy it up.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

So I usually wouldn't take pics while painting, but here's the cut in, where all trim is taped off. It creates super lines with the high contrast. Hardly need a brush.

Getting tired of pics uploading sideways. Can't get them upright. I rotated pics before upload and they remained turned sideways again.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Out here in the land of texture it's not uncommon to have a knockdown on the ceiling and orange peel on the walls. The results are less than ideal natural breaks for good cut lines. Lightly scoring a line can help but often it's a matter of creating a paint line that looks good when viewing it from below - even if it isn't located exactly where it always should be.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

RH said:


> Out here in the land of texture it's not uncommon to have a knockdown on the ceiling and orange peel on the walls. The results are less than ideal natural breaks for good cut lines. Llightly scoring a line can help but often it's a matter of creating a line that looks good from viewing it from below - even if it isn't located exactly where it always should be.


LOL...good stuff RH...sometimes it is hard to get that through some people's heads as to how it should look "from below" . Once you have that figured out...you can officially master just about any wall or poor seam filler .:thumbsup:


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

RH said:


> No, don't want to damage the wall. :whistling2:


Kind of hard to damage a wall with a 1 in. chip brush isn't it? :detective::icon_rolleyes:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Whats the best way to get nice crisp lines on the ceiling?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Whats the best way to get nice crisp lines on the ceiling?


A lot of practice in art of optical illusions.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Whats the best way to get nice crisp lines on the ceiling?


Use a purdy pro extra dale 2.5"


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I know a guy that caulks the ceiling line after hes done painting because he can't edge. Small, smooth bead of caulk. Not for everyone, but it works for him.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

driftweed said:


> I know a guy that caulks the ceiling line after hes done painting because he can't edge. Small, smooth bead of caulk. Not for everyone, but it works for him.


A number of guys around here caulk that corner BEFORE painting, to even up the texture.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

driftweed said:


> I know a guy that caulks the ceiling line after hes done painting because he can't edge. Small, smooth bead of caulk. Not for everyone, but it works for him.


 And you still employ him?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Whats the best way to get nice crisp lines on the ceiling?


Second option, paint walls before ceiling. Then bag down walls and spray and roll ceilings. Apply tape up to top side of corner. If you see light highlighting above the tape... bump it up a 64th-32nd

Let the ceilings and corners dry before pulling plastic..


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> Second option, paint walls before ceiling. Then bag down walls and spray and roll ceilings. Apply tape up to top side of corner. If you see light highlighting above the tape... bump it up a 64th-32nd
> 
> Let the ceilings and corners dry before pulling plastic..


I think Rob does this. I was just kinda trolling but you guys responded with productive posts. Well played!


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Paradigmzz said:


> Thats nothing. I spent my first 5 years sanding woodwork to prep for stain. That and masking off lacquered trim to shoot walls for my old boss. When i started my own gig, I masked everything off and shooting it with a rig. It took me another few years after that on how to use a brush and roller efficiently. Its taken me the last few years on how to get away from the wall and run a business efficiently. Work in progress.


This amazes me. Sometimes I wonder if our guys r spoiled. They prep sand mask spray brush and roll usually on day one.

I use the commy theory as much as possible. Everybody partakes in everything, that way guys dont burn out as easy on any given task.

I've met a few "journeymanPainters" that all they have ever done is sanded door frames. Never painted one. Just keep going job to job preppin away. Dunno how those guys do it. It would suck


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

bryceraisanen said:


> This amazes me. Sometimes I wonder if our guys r spoiled. They prep sand mask spray brush and roll usually on day one.
> 
> I use the commy theory as much as possible. Everybody partakes in everything, that way guys dont burn out as easy on any given task.
> 
> I've met a few "journeymanPainters" that all they have ever done is sanded door frames. Never painted one. Just keep going job to job preppin away. Dunno how those guys do it. It would suck


Is that a shot?  

The first year abd a half of my brothers apprenticeship was filling 3 blasting pots.

My first year and a half was prepping for other journeyman. In about year 2 i got to start doing priming and first coat. After moving to the west coast though for years 3-5 i had to teach myself a lot of the things that i would've learned if i would've stayed in the east.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> Is that a shot?
> 
> The first year abd a half of my brothers apprenticeship was filling 3 blasting pots.
> 
> My first year and a half was prepping for other journeyman. In about year 2 i got to start doing priming and first coat. After moving to the west coast though for years 3-5 i had to teach myself a lot of the things that i would've learned if i would've stayed in the east.



I don't wanna speak for anyone else, but I doubt that was any shot at you. Just collateral damage for having the handle, "Journeyman Painter", on website geared towards journeyman painters. I don't think your skills are in question. 


Stelzer Painting Inc.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

Lol no! Errr um maybe no jk.

Phone just linked the words together


----------

